# Windows on Auto-trails



## Kipalot (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi guys, just got an 2013 auto-trail tracker rb, I'm having problems with the windows. When the motorhome wet, ie after it has rained, when we open the windows water runs in on the inside of the window and drips down. Does anyone else have this problem, and if so any cure for it.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Don't open the windows when it's been raining. :lol: 

You can buy stick on plastic guttering to fix above the windows.  


Pete 8)


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Here we go.

http://www.camperlands.co.uk/fiamma-drip-stop-300-75.html

Pete 8)


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

i used some of the drip strip its really good, just make sure you clean well where its going with alcohol wipes or similar or it doesn't stick well, get about 3 windows done with a 3 meter strip

John


----------

